# Moving to Mantova !



## Naveeta (11 mo ago)

Ciaooo 
Any expats living here ? 
Need help with few things 🙏🏽

good housing 🏡 agent for this area?
recommendations for A Italian teacher 👩‍🏫?
many thanks !


----------

